# Berlin/mystery 2 for 1 ?



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a text today from a buddy who knows someone who got this walleye that had 1 head and 2 bodies. He claims ODNR says it has happened before and acted like it wasn't uncommon. now im not sure of the truth behind this as I've never heard or saw anything like this before. You berlin guys out there ever seen/heard of something like this? 

Again ... not my words just passing it along...

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Happens out by the nuke plants often........Just kidding


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure how common this is, but I'd definitely be getting it mounted.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I just googled that and NOTHING came up on it or anything even close fish wise.IMO,if it doesn't "GOOGLE" it does not exist. LOLLOLLOL Just my humble opinion.And if it's true then I definitely wouldn't put it on the dinner table.These winter months are getting rough.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

(Its a 15"" walleye with it's head stuck in the gill of a 22" walleye) 
LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Spike Dog said:


> (Its a 15"" walleye with it's head stuck in the gill of a 22" walleye)
> LOL


Lol someone got someone


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

anything is possible at berlin. remember the old dump back at [email protected] dumped a lot of stuff into the water system. I,m 71 theres a lot of guys that know nothing about that dump.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Calling BS

Check this out
https://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=356967.0


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Whether human or animal, conjoined Siamese twins are not unheard of. 2 headed snakes and turtles pop up now and again and often make the news. You would think that such a thing would not survive to adulthood in the wild, but I guess it's possible. It would be cool if it is genuine and actually caught at Berlin, although my Spidey senses are calling BS. Here are a couple of pictures of a supposed Siamese Northern Pike that have made their way around the internet for quite some time now. The location it was caught seems to change as the story travels, but many Photoshop gurus claim that the pics have not been altered.
The real question is, do they count as 1 or 2 fish against a daily limit?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

From another website

I work in the brood department for a trout grower that produces ~20,000,000 lbs. of fish annually (processed) and has ~52,000,000 fish swimming in the water at any given time. We get some "Siamese" trout every now and then. It just happens. When you produce over 100,000,000 eggs/year you are bound to get a few. They do not last long after hatch if they manage to hatch at all. It is difficult to feed and orient in the water column properly. I have a very hard time believing that any set of conjoined fish could last that long in the wild to grow to this size.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

fishing pole said:


> Calling BS
> 
> Check this out
> https://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=356967.0


Saw this too. Callin BS.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Definitely global warming! Ask Al Gore.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Well the first thing that I saw was, there's almost a daily bag limit of nice size walleye on that table. With That being said most fishermen would know that they are not from Berlin. I honestly do not believe that there are too many fishermen that could say that they have caught five or six 19 to 22 inch Walleye out of Berlin in one trip, please don't quote me on that but I only know of a couple people that have done this.And one of those people was myself! (Just sayin)Anyway it is not as large as the two-headed one bodied walleye that my buddy pulled from the lake...? I guess I'm going to have to dig up that that pic. I'm headed to mosquito can't take it anymore. Good luck fishing to everyone!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Fake news.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Got a text today from a buddy who knows someone who got this walleye that had 1 head and 2 bodies. He claims ODNR says it has happened before and acted like it wasn't uncommon. now im not sure of the truth behind this as I've never heard or saw anything like this before. You berlin guys out there ever seen/heard of something like this?
> 
> Again ... not my words just passing it along...
> 
> Don.


does that count as 1 or 2 towards your limit?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

odell daniel said:


> does that count as 1 or 2 towards your limit?


Depends whether the smaller one is of legal length.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

who needs photo shop right ?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another twofer in an article I found. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ible-Siamese-twin-fish-conjoined-stomach.html


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Eyegagger said:


> Well the first thing that I saw was, there's almost a daily bag limit of nice size walleye on that table. With That being said most fishermen would know that they are not from Berlin. I honestly do not believe that there are too many fishermen that could say that they have caught five or six 19 to 22 inch Walleye out of Berlin in one trip, please don't quote me on that but I only know of a couple people that have done this.And one of those people was myself! (Just sayin)Anyway it is not as large as the two-headed one bodied walleye that my buddy pulled from the lake...? I guess I'm going to have to dig up that that pic. I'm headed to mosquito can't take it anymore. Good luck fishing to everyone!



Theres a lot more people that get their limits out of berlin then you think...just cus u dont know them doesnt mean it doesnt happen.. Ive limited quite a few times this year there..along w about 4 other guys that i know. One day we had over 30 keepers..


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

The food they eat would have to feed 2 bodies with 2 sets of digestive tracts thus alternating food consumption in order for both bodies to thrive and grow. So they share then? (walleye1) It's your turn dude, next minnow is yours! (walleye2) Thanks but I prefer worms! cmon man!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> Whether human or animal, conjoined Siamese twins are not unheard of. 2 headed snakes and turtles pop up now and again and often make the news. You would think that such a thing would not survive to adulthood in the wild, but I guess it's possible. It would be cool if it is genuine and actually caught at Berlin, although my Spidey senses are calling BS. Here are a couple of pictures of a supposed Siamese Northern Pike that have made their way around the internet for quite some time now. The location it was caught seems to change as the story travels, but many Photoshop gurus claim that the pics have not been altered.
> The real question is, do they count as 1 or 2 fish against a daily limit?
> View attachment 254912
> View attachment 254913


Oh, that other fish is stuffed in the others gill.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

freakofnature13 said:


> Theres a lot more people that get their limits out of berlin then you think...just cus u dont know them doesnt mean it doesnt happen.. Ive limited quite a few times this year there..along w about 4 other guys that i know. One day we had over 30 keepers..


Exactly what I was thinking, I don't even fish Berlin more than 4 or 5 times a year and rarely don't limit there. If you don't have at least 16 or 17 lbs in most walleye tournments there you may as well not plan on getting a check.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m with eyegagger on this one, I,m 71 fished berlin . when les fished it, I,ll drive right by going to mos.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

bubbster said:


> Oh, that other fish is stuffed in the others gill.


While conjoined fish are possible, its unlikely that they will survive to adulthood. The bodies appears to be stuffed into the head and I don't see any connective tissue. Two heads, one body are more likely,even possible, but survival to adulthood for something like the fish shown would be rare indeed. While anything is possible, I think the photo is a fake, without further photos of the underbelly.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the coloring is a giveaway to a photoshop deal. JMO


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TClark said:


> I think the coloring is a giveaway to a photoshop deal. JMO


Yep!


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Got a text today from a buddy who knows someone who got this walleye that had 1 head and 2 bodies. He claims ODNR says it has happened before and acted like it wasn't uncommon. now im not sure of the truth behind this as I've never heard or saw anything like this before. You berlin guys out there ever seen/heard of something like this?
> 
> Again ... not my words just passing it along...
> 
> Don.


Guess my question is did you keep it and freeze it? If so get ahold of the State Biologist and give it to them.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

freakofnature13 said:


> Theres a lot more people that get their limits out of berlin then you think...just cus u dont know them doesnt mean it doesnt happen.. Ive limited quite a few times this year there..along w about 4 other guys that i know. One day we had over 30 keepers..


I've caught limits at Berlin, but never with any consistency. I have a buddy that feels that the lack of consistency is because of the wildly fluctuating water levels. I believe that he's right about the water levels.

As far as genetics go... I have talked to nurses that worked in maternity with horrible stories about human mutations. There seems to be a wide array of aberrant genetic deviations that are capable of survival. 

Of course there is also PhotoShop...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree I,ve always though fish per acre are slim at berlin,


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I am now loading special ammo for me and the neighbors. We are all preparing for an imminent, and all out attack from Godzilla

May God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

It’s gotta be true because you guys keep talking about it. I love the internet


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well now someone has to go and catch two so we can see what it looks like to stuff the head of one in the gill of another so we can debunk this.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Well now someone has to go and catch two so we can see what it looks like to stuff the head of one in the gill of another so we can debunk this.


If not real it's photo-shopped. There isn't enough room under a single gill plate to stuff a fish of that size into it and make it look like that. (at least not without doing some carving) Here is another pic of the Siamese Pike which shows a pretty distinct line and not just another pike stuck into it's gill. Photoshop or real are the only two choices IMO. Probably shopped. I just can't imagine such a thing surviving that long but stranger things have happened.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My neighbors friends cousin caught these in the Ohio River last year somewhere by the power plant. These have all been verified. The last one is why I quit wading.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Rooster perch is a new species for sure!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Does it cock a doodle doo in the morning?


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like someone had to many wobbley-pops with waaaaaaaaaaaayy to much time on their hands.LOL


----------

